# Girls for sail



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought that this may interest some of you:

Sailing has got to be the one of the world's best kept secrets - it's AMAZING out there!! Traditionally, sailing was for the elite, but now it's truly a sport for all, as we will hopefully show you! GirlsforSail was set up with the aim of introducing as many people as possible, particularly women, to the wonderful world of sailing.

My name is Annie and I started GirlsforSail because I became frustrated with the lack of sailing events on offer for women....

About Girls For Sail - RYA Sailing Courses For Women, Caribbean, UK and Atlantic Ocean Sailing

They are crossing the Atlantic on the ARC Rally on one of the smaller sailboats of the fleet, an Elan 37 and they are doing well. They are just catching up because they started several hours later. Punctuality don't seem to be one of the girl's qualities or maybe they felt that the guys needed some handicap.

You can follow them here:

Atlantic Rally for Cruisers 2011 - Powered by Yellowbrick Tracking

The boat is called "Diamonds are forever", a truly feminine name


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Paulo for the post. I will be watching and rooting for them as they come across. You can be sure of one thing, they will looking good all trimmed up, eating well and having a good time all the way across!


----------



## sailorgirl48 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great reference - thanks!


----------



## OlderandWiser (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## GirlsforSail (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi there!!!
We just came across these posts, and just wanted to say thankyou so much for your support! We had such an incredible trip, that we're already planning the excitement for this year! 
If you get a chance please do take a look at our website and see what other amazing event's we're going to be doing this year!!!!
Hope to hear from you soon.
GirlsforSail


----------

